# Баян Hansa



## Kotjara (12 Сен 2009)

Достался мне баян марки Hansa.
Возраст определить сложно,но сделан ещё до войны.
Кто что может рассказать о данных инструментах?
Какова их ценность сейчас?
Боян в идеальном состоянии учитывая возраст свыше 70 лет.
Фотки выложу чуть позже.


----------



## sergio-macke (1 Окт 2009)

Hansa - простой кусковой аккордеон, выпускался в послевоенные годы в Германии, кнопочная версия часто с утопающей клавиатурой. Собой не представляет исторической ценности. Цена в зап. Европе 30 - 80 евро.


----------

